# Measuring tubes & flat bands.



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I need some help and haven't been able to find anything about this in the forums. I want to use a 28 to 30 inch draw length at full draw. My grandson needs around a 24 inch draw length. How long would I mesure an un-drawn flat band or tube to get that draw length? I don't know the math well enough to figure this out. Thanks for any help.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## squish (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

the answer depends on how long you want your bands to last, and how much punch you want them to have. In my opinion bands shoot hard, when you stretch them to 500%, but they'll tear rather quickly, especially, if they're strongly tapered. Shots from bands stretched to 400% are weaker, but the bands last longer. So you could divide your draw length by 4 or 5, and add a inch or so for the attachments.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, I would like to find a middle ground between, last longer, and power. I'll give your suggestion a try at 5 & see how that works out for me. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, maybe I'll divide by 4 instead of 5, lol.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

No, dang it, maybe by 4 then it will be a little longer.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## squish (Nov 8, 2014)

try both lengths. Sometimes it's fun to hit things hard, but often lazyness is more important than power. By the way, you can stretch the bands up to 600% for more bang.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to do that, I just don't like the way I have been shooting,,,, full butterfly is good but I'm not getting more accurate with that style. So we will try both measurements and see what we like. I was doing the math on a calculator and got confused with the numbers. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## squish (Nov 8, 2014)

By the way, you could use my online calculator, if you wish. It's still work in progress and the resulting speeds aren't very reliable, but I think it's not bad.

http://squish.111mb.de/slingshot/blob.html

Please notice, that it includes depleted uranium as ball material.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

muddog15 said:


> I'm going to do that, I just don't like the way I have been shooting,,,, full butterfly is good but I'm not getting more accurate with that style. So we will try both measurements and see what we like. I was doing the math on a calculator and got confused with the numbers. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes, those darn calcualatorts put the "duh" in Floriduh, don't they? :banghead: :banghead:


----------

